# internal metric thread on scope cap



## glassford (Aug 7, 2017)

The cap to my spotting scope broke several years. Bushnell couldn't determine a part number without the old one.  I recently decided to make one, but I was a bit apprehensive about an internal metric thread. I found an article about changing the gears and forged ahead.  The thread on my scope measured about 41-1/2 mm diameter. I bought some aluminum discs for threading practice. My second trial fit a bit loose, so I tried  1.610" bore, which worked very well.  Feeding .030 on compound. I didn't want it too bulky, so I added a step and a half inch chamfer.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 7, 2017)

nice work! looks great.
it's very satisfying to do something you have not before, well done!


----------



## glassford (Aug 7, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> nice work! looks great.
> it's very satisfying to do something you have not before, well done!


Yes, it is. Thanks.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## glassford (Aug 8, 2017)

Mostly I learn how much I don't know.


----------

